# Corsair 800 D Frontür



## OpamitKruecke (30. Mai 2010)

*Corsair 800 D Frontür*

Mir sind die Plastikscharniere der Fronttür des Hotswapmodul abgebrochen.
Gibt es da ein Ersatzteil von euch? Wäre super.
LG Opi


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Corsair 800 D Frontür*

einfach mal an die RMA eine Mail schicken auf Corsair.com, die kleinteile sollte es auch einzeln via RMA geben, aber frage dort zur sicherheit per Anfrage noch einmal nach.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Corsair 800 D Frontür*

Alles klar gleich mal angeschrieben


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Corsair 800 D Frontür*

Alles klar, halte mich bitte auf dem laufenden ob alles zur Zufriedenheit abgewickelt wurde


----------

